# Outback Sydney 31 Rqs



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I was just wanting to make some contacts with some of the ones that actually had this specific model:Outback Sydney 31 RQS. I thought it would be good to make some friends that had the same trailer in case I had some questions and needed advice.







So if you are out there please send me friend info so we can keep in touch. I have had my trailer for about 2 months... God Bless!!

John


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 2007 and love it feel free to ask I'll answer what i can


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the friendship!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

CamperAndy and I (Camper Louise) are owners of a 2008 31 RQS LE as of Feb 2008. This is our second Outback and we have been members since August 2004. We have done a bunch of mods and have not posted the pictures yet. Ask as many questions as you like. We our definitely Outback sold.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have an 06 31RQS. This is our third summer with it. We love it.

I'll try to answer any questions you might have, but I have to warn you; I don't know much about diagnosing any problems or fixing them for that matter. But I'll do what I can.

BTW, we're just up the road from you.....in Abilene!

Mark


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the friendship!!!



Camper Louise said:


> CamperAndy and I (Camper Louise) are owners of a 2008 31 RQS LE as of Feb 2008. This is our second Outback and we have been members since August 2004. We have done a bunch of mods and have not posted the pictures yet. Ask as many questions as you like. We our definitely Outback sold.


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats great we are neighbors!! Since we are both Texans we can compare favorite sites!!



mswalt said:


> I have an 06 31RQS. This is our third summer with it. We love it.
> 
> I'll try to answer any questions you might have, but I have to warn you; I don't know much about diagnosing any problems or fixing them for that matter. But I'll do what I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Hi! and welcome and congrats on the 31 RQS. I have the 2008 Sydney 31 RQS LE and absolutely love it. I am in week 6 of an 8 week stay in it at Myrtle Beach. It is a great camper (but aren't ALL outbacks?







)

Ask anything you like! Like some of the others I have done many mods that have not been posted. My favorite is replacing the curtain to the quad bunkhouse with an actual solid door that matches the bathroom door. - it looks and works fabulous. A couple of others was a laundry chute door that I put in on the big carpeted box covering the storage area in the bunkhouse. We put a laundry basket in the storage area and my daughters just lift the door and throw their dirty laundry in. When its time to wash we just open the storage door on the side and slide the basket out.

Lots of other stuff I have done but those are the best.


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello,

We too are new to the outbackers site. We picked up our 2008 Outback Sydney LE 31 RQS on Saturday July 19 and we went straight to Memphis Tn. to see the King. What a wonderful trailer, but we did move up from a pop up. The only thing I noticed was that the outside speakers won't turn off. Even with all the speaker buttons turned off you can still hear music outside. Any ideas before I see the dealer? Any mods or suggestions would be appreciated here too.

Thanks to all and Happy Camping

Michael, Karen. Rachelle, Kaitlynne, and Bethany Brown


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've always drooled over the 31RQS, but still own a 28RSS.

Can we still be buddies?


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

For sure thanks for replying I put you on my friends list!! God Bless!!



Oregon_Camper said:


> I've always drooled over the 31RQS, but still own a 28RSS.
> 
> Can we still be buddies?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

inhisfire said:


> I've always drooled over the 31RQS, but still own a 28RSS.
> 
> Can we still be buddies?


[/quote]

Sounds good to me....thanks!


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

They should not do that. On your player there is A B C speakers. And you can turn on the ones you want. I would ask them to check it out!!



lucky said:


> Hello,
> 
> We too are new to the outbackers site. We picked up our 2008 Outback Sydney LE 31 RQS on Saturday July 19 and we went straight to Memphis Tn. to see the King. What a wonderful trailer, but we did move up from a pop up. The only thing I noticed was that the outside speakers won't turn off. Even with all the speaker buttons turned off you can still hear music outside. Any ideas before I see the dealer? Any mods or suggestions would be appreciated here too.
> 
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have had ours since Feb of 2005. It is our third TT. Of all of them the 31RQS has been our favorite. We are looking at going to the 32BHDS because of the rear slide and living room type of space. Still we have had many great weekends, vacations and road trips in our Rolling Suite.

Not to mention the extended Outbackers Family that came with it. A bunch of really great people. Welcome aboard and enjoy this little slice of heaven on the internet.

Eric


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Add our name to your list. Even though our moniker is AZTHROOP, we are now in California. We have 2008 that we bought over Memorial Day 2007 (go figure!) from Lakeshore RV and drove it back to AZ. About four months later I ended up living in it full time from Oct to May 2008!! I was by myself (took a new job, family was still in AZ), but it worked great. I only had one problem with the toilet and still being under warranty Sky River in Paso Robles, CA took care of it the same day.

I haven't done too many mods, but my list is long. We added a receiver to the back for our bike racks, added a second 6V battery, max air vents, slide cover, and a few others I don't remember.

I am using a 2001 Chevy Suburban, 2500 with the 8.1L and 4.10 gears.

The DW and kids love the trailer. I must say I am a little burned out on it after being in it for so long, however a fun family trip would probably bring me around!!

Welcome aboard.

AZTHROOP


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers, and welcome to the 31rqs "club".

We have a 2008 31rqs that we bought from Holman RV in Ohio (we live in CA). Our family loves the Outback. This is our 3rd TT, and 1st one we bought new.

I also pull mine with an Excursion. Mine is a 2003 with the 6.0 PSD. It does a great job. My only complaint is the "sag" in the rear end. I need to find a solution for that one.

As for mods. I really have not done much at all. Had a power tongue jack and a slide topper added when I bought it.

Feel free to ask any questions. I'm sure someone will have the answer you are looking for.

--Greg


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll check them out!!



azthroop said:


> Add our name to your list. Even though our moniker is AZTHROOP, we are now in California. We have 2008 that we bought over Memorial Day 2007 (go figure!) from Lakeshore RV and drove it back to AZ. About four months later I ended up living in it full time from Oct to May 2008!! I was by myself (took a new job, family was still in AZ), but it worked great. I only had one problem with the toilet and still being under warranty Sky River in Paso Robles, CA took care of it the same day.
> 
> I haven't done too many mods, but my list is long. We added a receiver to the back for our bike racks, added a second 6V battery, max air vents, slide cover, and a few others I don't remember.
> 
> ...


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I had the same problem. If you look at my other posts the one called vehicle upgrade alot of people sent in some great solutios that I will try!! Other than the sag I love my excursion as much as my outback







God Bless!!



folsom_five said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, and welcome to the 31rqs "club".
> 
> We have a 2008 31rqs that we bought from Holman RV in Ohio (we live in CA). Our family loves the Outback. This is our 3rd TT, and 1st one we bought new.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I would be happy to answer any ?'s you might have. I have a 2005 31RQS and me and my family lived in it for 75 days in 2005 while we built a house. One of the best summers we had.


----------



## OutbackFamilyGuy (Jul 19, 2008)

You've got another friend! We just purchased our "new" 2006 31RQS two weeks ago and love it! There is pleanty of room for our four kids to play and have fun!

Take care,
_OutbackFamilyGuy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

folsom_five said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, and welcome to the 31rqs "club".


Good way of putting it. There are some unique perspectives with this model - like, what are those people talking about needing more storage.


----------



## Sparky642 (Jun 16, 2008)

You can add us to your 'club' as well! We got ours a couple of months ago and have been having a great time! I think the 31RQS is the best floorplan, kids have one end and we get the other!

Take Care!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sparky642 said:


> You can add us to your 'club' as well! We got ours a couple of months ago and have been having a great time! I think the 31RQS is the best floorplan, kids have one end and we get the other!
> 
> Take Care!


It'll have some competition for best floorplan for big familes when Keystone adds the double-slide rear half-bath floorplans some other manufacturers have introduced. Man, those are SWEET. It would be tough to give up all our garage storage though.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Can i be part of your club? our 32BHDS is _similar _to yours.








*
Welcome and Enjoy !!*


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Just got back from our annual week in the islands (San Juan Islands that is).
We love our 31RQS too!


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone can join!!!







GOD BLESS!!!











Sayonara said:


> Can i be part of your club? our 32BHDS is _similar _to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We already are one big friendly family regardless of trailer floorplan.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We already are one big friendly family regardless of trailer floorplan.


Exactly!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We already are one big friendly family regardless of trailer floorplan.


Exactly!








[/quote]
*OF COARSE !!! *


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've always *drooled* over the 31RQS, _*but*_ still own a 28RSS.
> 
> Can we still be buddies?


With that shiny new HUGE F350 you don't have to drool any more..
That BEAST







will not even notice it is back there!!!









MaeJae


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

UMMMMMM.... I was not trying to be bias I just wanted to find some that had the same floorplan to bounce questions off of!!







I feel like I am in trouble with the principle!!









John



tdvffjohn said:


> We already are one big friendly family regardless of trailer floorplan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

inhisfire said:


> UMMMMMM.... I was not trying to be bias I just wanted to find some that had the same floorplan to bounce questions off of!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ask your question(s) here. Perhaps someone else can learn a few things in the process.


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Will do and thanks again for all the friendships!! Glad to join the family!!







God BLess!!



Oregon_Camper said:


> UMMMMMM.... I was not trying to be bias I just wanted to find some that had the same floorplan to bounce questions off of!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ask your question(s) here. Perhaps someone else can learn a few things in the process.
[/quote]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup! Sign us up for a membership

Thor


----------

